# Fressverhalten der Koi



## krallowa (13. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,
habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage.

Bei mir ist es so das, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit, die Fische immer einen hungrigen Eindruck machen.
Sobald ich an den Teich kommen schwimmen sie zu mir, und folgen mir auch wenn ich am Teich entlang gehe.
Sie fressen immer gierig und scheinen nie satt zu werden.

Ist das bei euch auch so, haben eure Fische auch immer Hunger oder gibt es bei euch auch Phasen in denen die Fische in Ruhe durch das Wasser ziehen auch wenn ihr am Teich steht.

Kann es sein das zu wenig gefüttert wird???

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Aug. 2019)

Aktuell ist die beste Jahreszeit, um seine Koi zu füttern & auch eventuell auf einen "kalten" Winter vorzubereiten ..
Meine Koi, sind permanent am fressen & haben auch immer Hunger. 

Füttere meist ein paar mal täglich (bestimmt 10-12 x), immer wenn ich hinten bin, kleine Mengen. 
Am meisten wird Abends gefüttert. 

Aktuell verfüttere ich in der Woche 2.5 KG


----------



## Teich4You (13. Aug. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Kann es sein das zu wenig gefüttert wird???


Ja kann sein.

Dazu musst du mal sagen wieviel Futter es gibt und wie viele Fische welcher Größe davon satt werden sollen.


----------



## krallowa (13. Aug. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Dazu musst du mal sagen wieviel Futter es gibt und wie viele Fische welcher Größe davon satt werden sollen.


Ja klar, dann haben wir aber wieder die Diskussion, wie viel KG Futter pro Kilogramm Fisch im Teich.
Nein, ich wollte nur wissen ob die Fische in euren Teichen auch mal nicht auf Futter (oder Personen) reagieren.
Ob die Fische auch einfach mal teilnahmslos und satt im Teich schwimmen, oder aber die Futtergier überwiegt und Fische sich auch überfressen können.
Futtermengendiskussionen hatten wir hier ja schon zu Genüge und endete meist im Chaos und es ging dann mehr um die Futtersorte.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Teichfreund77 (13. Aug. 2019)

Bei meinen Fischen ist es genau so, ich könnte jeden Tag 5k an Futter rein werfen das würden Sie alles Fressen.
Sind 25 Kois zwischen 30-60cm.


----------



## Lion (13. Aug. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage.
> 
> Kann es sein das zu wenig gefüttert wird???
> ...



Ralf, 
( versuche mal eine Faustregel )
füttere mal soviel Futter wie deine Tiere in ca. 5 Minuten fressen und sage uns, ob sich etwas am Verhalten der Tiere ändert.

VG. Lion


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ja klar, dann haben wir aber wieder die Diskussion, wie viel KG Futter pro Kilogramm Fisch im Teich.
> Nein, ich wollte nur wissen ob die Fische in euren Teichen auch mal nicht auf Futter (oder Personen) reagieren.
> Ob die Fische auch einfach mal teilnahmslos und satt im Teich schwimmen, oder aber die Futtergier überwiegt und Fische sich auch überfressen können.
> Futtermengendiskussionen hatten wir hier ja schon zu Genüge und endete meist im Chaos und es ging dann mehr um die Futtersorte.
> ...


Zum einen bin ich voll bei dir 

Aber so ganz unabhängig von der Menge der Fische kann man das Fressverhalten nicht betrachten. 
Um so mehr Fische um so mehr ist die Futtergier. ( sind halt auch nur Menschen die im Wasser sitzen)
Um deine andere Frage zu beantworten, ja meine sind immer am verhungern. 
Da heißt es auch mal ganz in Ruhe auf die Bank setzen  und dann beruhigen die sich auch wieder. 
Und wenn nicht haben sie Pech gehabt


----------



## samorai (13. Aug. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Sobald ich an den Teich kommen schwimmen sie zu mir, und folgen mir auch wenn ich am Teich entlang gehe.
> Sie fressen immer gierig und scheinen nie satt zu werden.



Nein ich denke das ist der Umstand dass jedesmal gefüttert wird wenn du am Teich bist. 

2018 habe ich im Juni + Juli nur alle 2 Tage gefüttert und siehe da die allseits verfressenen Racker haben sich binnend kürzester Zeit daran gewöhnt.
Ab August, September dann wieder soviel wie rein geht gefüttert,als Vorbereitung für den Winter. 

Dabei kommt es natürlich an auf was ich hinaus will, Wachstum oder Erhalt?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Aug. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte nur wissen ob die Fische in euren Teichen auch mal nicht auf Futter (oder Personen) reagieren.


Nein. 
Aber das mache ich eindeutig an der Futtermenge fest.
Man kann sowohl oft und wenig füttern und die Aktivität erhöhen. Oder 2-3 Mal und viel. Gerade abends viel, macht sie morgens träge. Gerade bei weil nachts die Sauerstoffabsättigung fällt bei hohen bedarf aufgrund viel Verdauung und Filteraktivität.


----------



## krallowa (14. Aug. 2019)

Alles klar, danke.

Dann mach ich mir mal keine weiteren Gedanken, die Fische sehen nicht zu dünn aus und da ihr auch solch ein Verhalten im Teich habt, ist alles


----------



## Ida17 (14. Aug. 2019)

Nabend,

meine Koi machen ab dem Mittag den Teich unsicher. Vorher dümpeln sie in der Flachenwasserzone und knabbern ab und zu. Mittags gehts dann zur Sache und wehe Frau steht ohne Futter am Teich 

Abends sind die Biester richtig aktiv und wollen am liebsten mit am Tisch sitzen


----------



## Sanny219 (10. Sep. 2019)

Unsere sind auch so. Könnten immer fressen. Wenn wir Besuch haben und draußen sitzen wird IMMER innerhalb von 2-3 Min gefragt ob unsere Fische Hunger haben. Die schauen uns durch die Scheibe an und wuseln wie wild in unserer Nähe rum. Das bleibt auch so bis sie endlich was bekommen.


----------

